# Deflasked Paph. malipoense



## orchideya (Sep 9, 2014)

Did anybody else get malipoense flask from Sam?
Here is mine:

















Any advice on how to get them going? Thanks!


----------



## abax (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't have any advice, but I certainly admire your courage. The plants
are cuties too.


----------



## Stone (Sep 10, 2014)

orchideya said:


> > Any advice on how to get them going?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin (Sep 10, 2014)

ha i have been planning to order one of these flasks. do they need high humidity? how would they compare to growing multiflorals from flask?


----------



## orchideya (Sep 10, 2014)

abax said:


> I don't have any advice, but I certainly admire your courage. The plants
> are cuties too.



Thank you, Angela!


----------



## orchideya (Sep 10, 2014)

Stone said:


> orchideya said:
> 
> 
> > I recently deflasked malipoense. (not from Sam) They have been the fastest growing paph seedlings so far. They have doubled in size in 3 months! I keep them very warm 20-28 degrees C. fan 24/7, sprayed with boiled rain water 2 or 3 times per day and fed with 75/25 nitrate/ammonium mix at about 30 to 40ppm N with plain water only every 4th irrigation.
> ...


----------



## Justin (Sep 10, 2014)

orchideya said:


> Stone said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the info!
> ...


----------



## orchideya (Sep 10, 2014)

Justin said:


> ha i have been planning to order one of these flasks. do they need high humidity? how would they compare to growing multiflorals from flask?



I have sanderianum and Paul Parks seedlings growing together with Carolyn Butcher and Harold Koopowitz. I noticed that growth rate of CB and HK is much much better, they have a lot more fat roots and require more often watering than PP and sandie. 
Also during deflasking parvi roots were more sturdy and flexible than those of PP and sanderianum.


----------



## orchideya (Sep 10, 2014)

Justin said:


> are they similar to deflasking multifloral paphs? or more difficult?



Based on my limited experience( hangianum, Carolyn Butcher, malipoense vs. stonei, sanderianum, Paul _Parks) I would say much easier.


----------



## Justin (Sep 10, 2014)

thanks.


----------



## Stone (Sep 10, 2014)

orchideya said:


> Stone said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the info!
> ...


----------



## Stone (Sep 11, 2014)

Justin said:


> orchideya said:
> 
> 
> > are they similar to deflasking multifloral paphs? or more difficult?
> ...


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 11, 2014)

I think parvis are more robust early on. I lose far less thank multis. Mike's advice seems sound. I would try to raise the humidity above the 65% you have now.


----------



## polyantha (Sep 12, 2014)

The stems look pretty elongated. If that happens to multiflorals (f.ex. roth), much more (up to 50%) will die after taking them out of the flask.That is my experience.


----------



## Justin (Sep 12, 2014)

polyantha said:


> The stems look pretty elongated. If that happens to multiflorals (f.ex. roth), much more (up to 50%) will die after taking them out of the flask.That is my experience.



I just pot them deeper in the mix usually...

i just ordered my malipoense flask (and a lowii flask) as a pre-order for the Columbus MAOC in November!


----------



## orchideya (Sep 12, 2014)

Justin said:


> I just pot them deeper in the mix usually...



I was afraid to bury the leaves under bark, thought they might rot there



Justin said:


> i just ordered my malipoense flask (and a lowii flask) as a pre-order for the Columbus MAOC in November!



Great. Post a picture when they are deflasked. Did you get the same cross?


----------



## Justin (Sep 12, 2014)

yep i got the same cross.


----------

